# Update and new fish



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I finally was able to clean the algae off the sides of the tank and I can clearly see all of my fish again. I reduced the amount of time the light is on. My only question now is how to get the alge off of the plants







I also got a new betta today for the 5.5 I have been cycling. His name is Apollo because I name all of my bettas after Greek gods. I'm not sure what type he is though. Can someone tell me?







This is his tank. It's kind of bare at the moment compared to my other one, but I plan to add more plants soon. I also want a different filter that wont take up so much room in the tank. (I obviously wasn't thinking when I bought it)







When I added this to my 29, I only planted the bright green section. The darker green leaves started growing in a few weeks ago. Would I be able to seperate these and move some of it into the betta tank? If so, how would I do this without killing the plant?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hard to tell, but he's either crowntail or veiltail...looks more like veil.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Yea, I think you're right ZD... to me it looks like a veil tail


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Yep, that looks like him. He has a beard when he flares too, if that's what they're called. The store only had him labeled as a "Male Betta" and the other bettas were actually labeled with their names. I'm not sure why some weren't.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

veiltail, definitely imo... what plant is the one you are asking about? and also, shrimp are awesome and clean algae from decorations too, and most of the fish are compatible with them...otherwise, ottos?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is nice that you name your bettas after us ; but try not to name any ugly ones after us as we may be offended.......lol

yes...looks quite like a veil....


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Haha. I named him Apollo because he is the god of the sun. I wouldn't say he's ugly but I wouldn't mind if he brightened up a little. I believe the plant I want to move is Cryptocoryne Wendtii. I like it but it is spreading out more than I thought it would and I never see my peppered corys because they're always hiding in it. I like the idea of ottos but I think I'm running out of room in my 29. I was wondering if maybe 1 or 2 of them would get along with my betta though.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like a veiltail or a delta tail. But because it was marked male betta, it's almost definitely a veil.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I wonder why they don't mark them as Veiltails then...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep........otos will be fine with your betta...


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad to hear that. I've been reading about them and decided I like them.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

This is my brother's betta, Ares. I mostly take care of him except for feeding him.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with beta man, at least here for some reason deltas are sold separately and are usually more expensive. Also, veils are the most common type, and anytime I see a non-veiltail in the LFS, they have it separately, usually on a desk that people will see or so, and like quadruple the price, and call him "rare".


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Aah ya that's how it was at PetSmart. I usually wouldn't go there for fish but my brother got Ares from there and he seems healthy. The crowntails and other types they had were displayed so that they could be easily seen as soon as you start walking towards the fish area. The "male bettas" were around the corner on a shelf. I'm glad I looked harder because I really like Apollo no matter how common he is. He was the only yellow one they had, all the others were different shades of blue and red like Ares. About the ottos though, if they will get along with my betta, how many would you recommend for a 5.5? I was thinking 2.


----------

